# Window Trim Help



## waltcoleman (Jun 21, 2011)

I have a piece of trim which attaches to the leading edge of the rear quarter window. The trim then slides into a track on the post which keeps the window aligned as it's rolled up and down. This is on a 65 GTO. Any ideas how I attach the trim to the glass? Is there some sort of special cement or binding agent? Any help or ideas are appreciated.


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

Just like me, you have a post car. You're looking for "Glass Setting Channel".

You'll lay the setting over the channel and then wedge the glass into the channel creating a tight enough pinch to hold it together with no adhesives. It can be a pain to wedge in, so try a little bit of soap and water if needed. After it's set, you can trim any excess setting.

They vary in thickness depending on the glass and channel you want to set it in.

Ames has a couple of choices-
Ames Performance Engineering, Classic GTO Parts, Firebird Parts, and Full Size Pontiac restoration parts.

Look for part numbers F224J, J147, or J147A (.032" versus .047")


----------



## waltcoleman (Jun 21, 2011)

thank you very much!


----------

